# waterprofing a rear seat box



## donaldg (Feb 28, 2015)

ive got an wes ind.seatbox no sealing tape around the opening.any ideas how to? was thinking gasket around an auto door opening.does anyone make a fit all gasket material?need to be in a round form to mold the opening .


----------

